# Webcam "capped" at 4.5fps?

## suicidal_orange_II

I recently bought a webcam that uses the UVC driver - it functions fine.  My problem is the framerate, which is just as bad in Windows as Linux (I installed it especially to test   :Razz: )

My main PC is a Xeon 3220 (same as a Q6600) with 8gb of DDR2 but I'm thinking it's limited by the graphics card - a Geforce 7300gt (with properly configured nvidia driver) while my netbook has some slow atom cpu, 2gb RAM and onboard Intel graphics.  The netbook records better videos  :Embarassed: 

Can anyone confirm it is just the age of the video card that would cause this?  I don't game and this card still does everything else I want it to, but I need a working webcam so if replacing it will fix my problem I will but there is no mention of graphics card requirements on the box...

Thanks for any thoughts   :Smile: 

EDIT: Seems it isn't to do with the graphics card as it still sucks at really low res - any other ideas welcome!Last edited by suicidal_orange_II on Mon Sep 13, 2010 10:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kobboi

It's just webcam video, I doubt the graphics card has anything to do with this

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

Hmm... so what else could it be?  Two systems, both running Linux where the only better thing on one is the graphics.  Oh, and the PC is running 64bit but surely that shouldn't affect anything?  I tried recording on a fresh install of Windows 7 using the bundled application and it got a steady 4.5 fps, looked about the same as in Linux.  I've tried different USB ports (including the one used for burning and installing the Windows DVD) so it's not that.  I just want it to work!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kobboi

So you have the same performance on another OS? Why expect better performance then? Try capturing on a lower resolution.

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

I can record at 640x480 on a netbook far better than 320x240 on this PC - the PC is better (apart from graphics) so should at least match the netbook.  

The webcam box claims 30fps at 1280x720 - I see no reason not to achieve this!

----------

## Kobboi

But just to get this straight: your "better" PC gives you worse performance, both on Windows as Linux?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

suicidal_orange_II,

Please post your /proc/bus/usb/devices - its not graphics card related.

The framerate from the webcam is not related to the framerate the graphics card draws.

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

Yup!  The only thing that makes sense of it is the graphics card being 5 years old and not at all high end in it's day, but newish onboard Intel isn't exactly great either.

It's just as bad in Windows as Linux (which is a relief - I don't want to go back after years of Linux - still can't scroll a non-focused window for a start...) so it must be hardware related...

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

Thanks NeddySeagoon - I couldn't think of any reason it should be but nothing else makes sense!  Shame I didn't notice your post before the weekend was over really...

Here is the relevant section, doesn't mean much to me  :Laughing: 

```
T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ef(misc ) Sub=02 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=041e ProdID=4080 Rev= 0.23

S:  Manufacturer=Creative Technology Ltd.

S:  Product=VF0610 Live! Cam Socialize HD

S:  SerialNumber=100524_b_00016

C:* #Ifs= 4 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=250mA

A:  FirstIf#= 0 IfCount= 2 Cls=0e(video) Sub=03 Prot=00

A:  FirstIf#= 2 IfCount= 2 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  32 Ivl=16ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=3072 Ivl=125us

I:* If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=01(audio) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

I:* If#= 3 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

I:  If#= 3 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 256 Ivl=1ms
```

----------

## dmpogo

When you say it is better with the netbook, you mean the same camera ?   Or netbook built-in camera is better ?

----------

## iss

Are you testing it on both computers with similar lighting?

In low light webcams often capture with lower FPS to catch more light in each single frame.

Try media-video/guvcview. Disable auto exposure and try different framerates.

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> When you say it is better with the netbook, you mean the same camera ?

 

The same camera   :Cool: 

 *iss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Are you testing it on both computers with similar lighting?
> 
> In low light webcams often capture with lower FPS to catch more light in each single frame.
> ...

 

I'm sat in the same chair, the webcam isn't moving from it's very dark place atop the monitor... sounds like that could be worth changing!

I have installed guvcview and I can make myself look like a ghost, but the framerate gets worse if anything with auto exposure disabled.  Thanks for the app though, looks like it has some useful options.

I'll try moving the camera this evening and see if that helps - thanks for the advice   :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

suicidal_orange_II,

I need all of /proc/bus/usb/devices - I cannot use a fragment.

I want to look at the entire file to check for bus over current conditions and the arrangement of your USB devices on your root hubs.

The file as it stands does not mean much to me either but I was going to feed it to usbview. If you want to see what I will see, 

```
emerge usbview
```

Rules to check for:-

USB1 and USB2 devices must not be mixed on the same root hub, or you only get USB1 speeds.  You cam is a USB2 capable device but USB1 does not have the bandwidth to make the best of it.

Any root hub an provide at most 500mA for all attached devices, when you overload a root hub funny things can happen.

From the fragment you posted, 

```
C:* #Ifs= 4 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=250mA 
```

tells that your cam needs 250mA, leaving 250mA for other devices and

```
 S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd 
```

is good as its attached to a USB2 capable controller, using the USB 2kernel driver.

As I have explained above, that is not sufficient to get you USB2 speeds.

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

Sorry, here's the whole thing... it's rather long!

```
T:  Bus=08 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.35-zen2 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=07 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.35-zen2 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=06 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.35-zen2 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  1/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.35-zen2 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=05 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=08bb ProdID=2707 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=Burr-Brown from TI              

S:  Product=USB Audio DAC   

C:* #Ifs= 3 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr= 20mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=01(audio) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=09(Isoc) MxPS= 192 Ivl=1ms

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 2 #EPs= 1 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=09(Isoc) MxPS=  96 Ivl=1ms

I:* If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=85(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=10ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc= 86/900 us (10%), #Int=  3, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.35-zen2 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=046a ProdID=0023 Rev= 0.32

C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=01 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   3 Ivl=10ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=02 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=06a3 ProdID=0004 Rev= 4.08

S:  Manufacturer=Saitek

S:  Product=GM3200 Laser mouse

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=1ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.35-zen2 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.35-zen2 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.35-zen2 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ef(misc ) Sub=02 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=041e ProdID=4080 Rev= 0.23

S:  Manufacturer=Creative Technology Ltd.

S:  Product=VF0610 Live! Cam Socialize HD

S:  SerialNumber=100524_b_00016

C:* #Ifs= 4 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=250mA

A:  FirstIf#= 0 IfCount= 2 Cls=0e(video) Sub=03 Prot=00

A:  FirstIf#= 2 IfCount= 2 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  32 Ivl=16ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=0e(video) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=uvcvideo

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS=3072 Ivl=125us

I:* If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=01(audio) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

I:* If#= 3 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

I:  If#= 3 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=snd-usb-audio

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=05(Isoc) MxPS= 256 Ivl=1ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=05 Cnt=02 Dev#=  6 Spd=480 MxCh= 4

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=02 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0424 ProdID=2504 Rev= 0.01

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  2mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=256ms

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=02 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=256ms
```

Thanks again  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

suicidal_orange_II,

Thats all in order. You have two USB 1 devices, each on their own root hub.

Your cam shares a USB2 root hub with a powered USB2 hub. So its all USB2. The total power required is 252mA, so thats well within spec.

In short, your USB setup is sound.

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

Thanks NeddySeagoon, shame it wasn't a quick fix though...

I've just taken the webcam out from it's cupboard and into the light but that doesn't help.  Found an option in guvcview to display the FPS and even as low as 320x240 it reads 4.5fps, the same as it did in Windows.  I'm going to change the title of the thread in the hope of finding the problem...

----------

## chithanh

Can you use mplayer to set more fps?

```
$ mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0 -fps 15
```

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

You can choose the fps in guvcview, but it doesn't change anything.  

I tried mplayer and after a while killed it, the last line reads 

```
v4l2: 132 frames successfully processed, 646 frames dropped.
```

Which doesn't sound healthy...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

suicidal_orange_II,

```
v4l2: 132 frames successfully processed, 646 frames dropped.
```

Suggests that the cam produced almost 6 times as may frames as your hardware could process for display If you were really getting 4.5 fps and nothing else has changed, the cam is doing 26fps.

This suggests the problem is between the cam and the graphics card. 

Please post the output of 

```
emerge --info
```

 and the content of

```
/proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

I'm on a new kernel now, I was on 2.6.34-something before, but it hasn't helped...

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35-zen2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-zen2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_X3220_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 13 Sep 2010 18:30:23 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -march=core2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -march=core2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="EN_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cleartype cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdrw fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 kde lm_sensors mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt qt3support qt4 readline reflection session sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd threads truetype unicode vorbis xorg yptlonly zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X3220  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 1600.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 4793.67

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

There are 4 cpu's but they are all the same...

Thanks again for your help   :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

suicidal_orange_II,

I don't believe that that hardware can do no better than 4.5 fps - whatever the graphics card, even with my old 8 bit ISA bus 64k VGA card.

Your use flags look good for multimedia applcations.

When you play the cam video stream in mplayer, what do you get in the terminal ?

All of it ... including the mplayer command.

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

```
MPlayer SVN-r29796-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

Playing tv://.

TV file format detected.

Selected driver: v4l2

 name: Video 4 Linux 2 input

 author: Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 comment: first try, more to come ;-)

v4l2: your device driver does not support VIDIOC_G_STD ioctl, VIDIOC_G_PARM was used instead.

Selected device: VF0610 Live! Cam Socialize HD

 Capabilites:  video capture  streaming

 supported norms:

 inputs: 0 = Camera 1;

 Current input: 0

 Current format: YUYV

v4l2: ioctl set format failed: Invalid argument

v4l2: ioctl set format failed: Invalid argument

v4l2: ioctl set format failed: Invalid argument

tv.c: norm_from_string(pal): Bogus norm parameter, setting default.

v4l2: ioctl enum norm failed: Invalid argument

Error: Cannot set norm!

Selected input hasn't got a tuner!

v4l2: ioctl set mute failed: Invalid argument

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [raw] RAW Uncompressed Video

Movie-Aspect is undefined - no prescaling applied.

VO: [xv] 320x240 => 320x240 Packed YUY2 

Selected video codec: [rawyuy2] vfm: raw (RAW YUY2)

==========================================================================

Audio: no sound

Starting playback...

v4l2: ioctl set mute failed: Invalid argument

v4l2: 64 frames successfully processed, 310 frames dropped.

```

I've ran the same command at 320x240 and 1280x720 and get about the same number of dropped frames   :Confused: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> I don't believe that that hardware can do no better than 4.5 fps - whatever the graphics card, even with my old 8 bit ISA bus 64k VGA card.

 

I'm glad it's not just me expecting a little more  :Laughing: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

suicidal_orange_II,

The CPU has to do colour space conversion from the Packed YUY2 provided by the cam, to RGB for your display.

```
VO: [xv]
```

is OK too.

What does 

```
mplayer -pv show
```

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

```
Unknown option on the command line: -pv

Error parsing option on the command line: -pv

MPlayer SVN-r29796-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
```

Maybe you meant?

```

MPlayer SVN-r29796-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

CPU vendor name: GenuineIntel  max cpuid level: 10

CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X3220  @ 2.40GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 11)

extended cpuid-level: 8

extended cache-info: 268468288

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNowExt: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1 SSSE3: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2 SSSE3 CMOV

get_path('codecs.conf') -> '/home/joe/.mplayer/codecs.conf'

Reading /home/joe/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/joe/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /etc/mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/etc/mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Using built-in default codecs.conf.

Usage:   mplayer [options] [url|path/]filename

Basic options: (complete list in the man page)

 -vo <drv>        select video output driver ('-vo help' for a list)

 -ao <drv>        select audio output driver ('-ao help' for a list)

 vcd://<trackno>  play (S)VCD (Super Video CD) track (raw device, no mount)

 dvd://<titleno>  play DVD title from device instead of plain file

 -alang/-slang    select DVD audio/subtitle language (by 2-char country code)

 -ss <position>   seek to given (seconds or hh:mm:ss) position

 -nosound         do not play sound

 -fs              fullscreen playback (or -vm, -zoom, details in the man page)

 -x <x> -y <y>    set display resolution (for use with -vm or -zoom)

 -sub <file>      specify subtitle file to use (also see -subfps, -subdelay)

 -playlist <file> specify playlist file

 -vid x -aid y    select video (x) and audio (y) stream to play

 -fps x -srate y  change video (x fps) and audio (y Hz) rate

 -pp <quality>    enable postprocessing filter (details in the man page)

 -framedrop       enable frame dropping (for slow machines)

Basic keys: (complete list in the man page, also check input.conf)

 <-  or  ->       seek backward/forward 10 seconds

 down or up       seek backward/forward  1 minute

 pgdown or pgup   seek backward/forward 10 minutes

 < or >           step backward/forward in playlist

 p or SPACE       pause movie (press any key to continue)

 q or ESC         stop playing and quit program

 + or -           adjust audio delay by +/- 0.1 second

 o                cycle OSD mode:  none / seekbar / seekbar + timer

 * or /           increase or decrease PCM volume

 x or z           adjust subtitle delay by +/- 0.1 second

 r or t           adjust subtitle position up/down, also see -vf expand

 * * * SEE THE MAN PAGE FOR DETAILS, FURTHER (ADVANCED) OPTIONS AND KEYS * * *

vo: x11 uninit called but X11 not initialized..

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

suicidal_orange_II,

Oops - I meant 

```
emerge mplayer -pv
```

so I can see your USE flags

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

Oh yeah, that would be more useful   :Embarassed:  There are plenty of them!

```
media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa ass cddb cdio dga dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad iconv ipv6 live mmx mmxext mp3 network opengl osdmenu quicktime rar real rtc schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode v4l2 vorbis x264 xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amr -bidi -bindist -bl -bs2b -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -gmplayer -jack -joystick -jpeg -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -mad -md5sum -mng -nas -nut -openal -oss -png -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -samba (-svga) -teletext -tga -v4l -vdpau (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -mga -s3virge -tdfx"
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

suicidal_orange_II,

That looks good.  How hard is mplayer hiting your CPUs.  Run the cam stream and look at the CPU use in top.

Press the number 1 key and look at all CPUs separately.

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

Not sure where I should be looking on the 4 cpu list - the %us's peak up to around 50 (when added together, the highest one peaks at 25) with the stream running compared to around 20 without (with a single peak of around 10).  It flicks between 0.5 and 2% cpu on the main table?  That was at 1280x720 (thought I'd at least give it a challenge!)

----------

## iss

In the first post you said it behaves the same on windows and on linux - maybe the webcam is broken?

BTW you can also try to test it with ubuntu live cd.

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

As an interesting sidenote forcing 20fps in guvcview gives me 9.5fps all the way up to 1280x720, but all the other options output 4.5 regardless of resolution.

Does this say anything?  If I had a CD drive I'd try ubuntu, but it's dead  :Sad: 

----------

## iss

You can make bootable USB key with sys-boot/unetbootin.

----------

## mimic

Could you send output of 

```
uvcdynctrl -f
```

 or 

```
luvcview -L
```

 for you webcam, to see what driver sees as available resolutions/framerates? Creative Cam Socialize HD?

Maybe the problem is in exposure being too long so FPS cannot be higher. Try lowering exposure. For example with:

```

uvcdynctrl -s "Exposure, Auto" 3

uvcdynctrl -s "Exposure, Auto Priority" 0

```

----------

## mimic

You could use also V4L capture example to see raw capture speed without any postprocessing. For everyframe just a dot is displayed.

----------

